# Information required for clamp sizes on Merlin extralight



## omair (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, I just bought a Merlin extralight frameset, serial no.16699, i am assuming this is from either 1999 or 2000, I just wanted to confirm the seatpost size, seat collar size, fd clamp size and fork steerer size. I am still waiting for delivery and cant wait to get the build started. Since the serial number does not have any alphabets I am assuming this is a custom.Thank you in advance for any help.


----------

